# My 4 Year Old Nephew!



## ww (Apr 24, 2009)

We are on vacation in Austin, TX visiting my wife's family and my nephew who just turned 4 last week when asked "Tell me about your life?" says "Jesus Lives in my heart" then he says to my wife and I "Are you two married?" We answer in the affirmative and he says "Well, Tell me about your marriage?"


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 24, 2009)

That is hilarious!


----------



## QueenEsther (Apr 24, 2009)

haha, oh how cute!


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 24, 2009)

Quite the inquisitive young fellow!


----------



## he beholds (Apr 24, 2009)

HA! that's awesome!!


----------



## Annalissa (Apr 24, 2009)

That, is awesome. I love it when children display sharpness and wit. Once, when my oldest nephew was about 5, he asked one of my friends attending church with me, "Do you know God?" to which my friend replied, "Well, I know He is definitely out there." My nephew suggested, "Well you should know Him. He's very good. Aunt Lissa knows Him and He makes her good, too." Out of the mouth of babes...


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 24, 2009)

funny


----------

